# Which light for a mr.aqua 12g long? Finnex LEDs?



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

So I am planning out a tank for my husband's desk. We are going to go with the *Mr.Aqua 12 gallon long* (9.4 inches high, 36 inches long.. with substrate it will be about 7.4-8 inch to top of tank so pretty shallow). 
I want to *grow medium light plants, and will not have pressurized/diy CO2, but will dose Seachem Excel.* This will be a species tank for dwarf puffers so keeping an algae eating army of ottos, nerite snails, and shirmp would most likely end with an overpriced lunch for the puffers and dead or very damaged ottos. *So trying to keep algae blooms to a minimum!*
Since this is going on a desk and will have a monitor above the tank (on a shelf/rack/stand) I want to keep the lights thin/minimum profile, so no shop lamps or bulky lighting. 

I've looked into LEDS but am having a hard time finding a good one that won't end up being a high light algae nightmare.The only led listed in the par thread that's not too high light for this height is the Mareinland Doublebright, but I was interested in the Finnex line. The chart does not have data on the *Finnex planted +* or.. I can't recall the other Finnex model (not the "II" types). * Does anyone know if they'd be medium or high light over such a shallow tank?*
*
What do other Mr.Aqua 12g long owners use for medium light (that doesn't require a CO2 system)?*

*Do you have other medium light suggestions? Please share!*


----------



## Whjdm069 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have read the planted plus par is about 20% higher than the fugeray. It has a few more led lights than the fugeray. That's why I chose the planted plus for my 10g. Those numbers don't take into account the red led lights.


----------



## Whjdm069 (Dec 14, 2013)

My lfs has the current led on there 12L with medium light plants. They do dose excel and ferts.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok thank you for the info.


Do you mean the USA current satellite freshwater model (this)?


----------



## Whjdm069 (Dec 14, 2013)

The current satellite plus


----------



## Bryk (Feb 26, 2013)

For something so shallow, you would have to raise pretty much any finnex fixture or face high light. I tried a planted+ on a 20L (12 inches) and it worked, but it was definitely medium to medium-high light, especially directly under the center of the fixture.

If you want to avoid raising it, I would go for a low PAR fixture such as the Current Satellite.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Bryk said:


> For something so shallow, you would have to raise pretty much any finnex fixture or face high light. I tried a planted+ on a 20L (12 inches) and it worked, but it was definitely medium to medium-high light, especially directly under the center of the fixture.
> 
> If you want to avoid raising it, I would go for a low PAR fixture such as the Current Satellite.


Thank you for the info, yes I'd prefer not raising it if possible. DO you mean the "plus" or "freshwater" version of current satellite?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*satellite freshwater vrs freshwater +*

for some reason my posts seem to be getting lost....
I contacted the USA Current satellite company about their freshwater led system, as they did not have par and lumes info on it (did find info on the "freshwater +"). 
They got back to me saying that don't have that info, but the lights are customizable so I can get it at whatever par I want... Well that's all well and good but I don't have the $300+ to spend on a par reader so I was kinda hoping for at least a "the freshwater + is higher (or lower) in par than the freshwater model" and just do a dumb/simple light setup (not crazy on the customizing)...
I might look more into the Finnex line instead since satellite can't give the info I need and I won't have access to a par reader.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Just an FYI, I wouldn't call the Sat+ fixture low PAR like I've seen here. I run it 14/15inches over the substrate and I'm able to grow an HC carpet just fine and all my Rotala has a nice pink/red hue to it.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Chris_Produces said:


> Just an FYI, I wouldn't call the Sat+ fixture low PAR like I've seen here. I run it 14/15inches over the substrate and I'm able to grow an HC carpet just fine and all my Rotala has a nice pink/red hue to it.


According to the company the Satellite freshwater + is 36 par at 12", I found on a forum (not official on their site) that the same light is 75 par at 6". Since I can't get exact info for the height mine would be at, I'm guessing its going to be at the bottom of "high light" or top of "medium light" which would need co2 that I don't want to be meddling with yet.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> According to the company the Satellite freshwater + is 36 par at 12", I found on a forum (not official on their site) that the same light is 75 par at 6". Since I can't get exact info for the height mine would be at, I'm guessing its going to be at the bottom of "high light" or top of "medium light" which would need co2 that I don't want to be meddling with yet.


That's the beauty of the Sat+, it has lower light settings preprogrammed and not to mention customizable.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

+1 ^^

Get Current USA LED+
(Yes, I did read this thread).

Edit: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3787369

v3


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm little worried trying to mess with custom settings but I went ahead and bought it. Might make another thread asking for more par details on pre-set-settings or custom ones once it and the tank are here (for anyone with simular set ups or available par meter to test)


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

You made the right decision.

v3


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

You'll love it. I saw a thread with a guy who measured PAR on every setting. I'll try to find it or maybe just search on the forum. The Sat+ is super easy to use and save custom color combinations.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

OVT said:


> You made the right decision.
> 
> v3


Hope so at $100 x.x
My 7 gallon cube is getting a cheap cfl bulb in a shop lamp fixture and chain to adjust height (and probably a simple wood "box" like shade on it to hide the lamp) so don't think more than $30 at most.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> I'm little worried trying to mess with custom settings but I went ahead and bought it. Might make another thread asking for more par details on pre-set-settings or custom ones once it and the tank are here (for anyone with simular set ups or available par meter to test)


All you need to do is dim it with the remote. Honestly I leave mine on full brightness full spectrum and I have no algae issues. I wouldn't get too caught up on its PAR data (or lack thereof).


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Chris_Produces said:


> You'll love it. I saw a thread with a guy who measured PAR on every setting. I'll try to find it or maybe just search on the forum. The Sat+ is super easy to use and save custom color combinations.


On this forum I'll try diging around for that, it'd be very useful info ^^
Edit: tried looking for it but have had no luck yet :c




PeterN1986 said:


> All you need to do is dim it with the remote. Honestly I leave mine on full brightness full spectrum and I have no algae issues. I wouldn't get too caught up on its PAR data (or lack thereof).


You leave it on max over a 12 gallon long (or equally shallow tank) without co2 injections (diy or otherwise)?
I'd be curious how much to dim to grow medium light plants happily and not a 3 foot long algae farm.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Hope so at $100 x.x
> My 7 gallon cube is getting a cheap cfl bulb in a shop lamp fixture and chain to adjust height (and probably a simple wood "box" like shade on it to hide the lamp) so don't think more than $30 at most.


hey aquaaurora,

which length light did you go with for the 12g? i'm looking into picking one of these tanks up when marine depot restocks them


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Here ya go, these should help you choose settings and then make adjustments from there. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=356961&highlight=satellite+plus

http://www.guitarfish.org/2013/05/30/satellite-freshwater-led-review-part-2-par-readings


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

jbig said:


> hey aquaaurora,
> 
> which length light did you go with for the 12g? i'm looking into picking one of these tanks up when marine depot restocks them


I bought the 36 to 48" length of the Sat +. 
From what I've read about _most_ LEDS lights, if I got the 24-36" the lights won't cover the entire length a god bit would just be the 'legs' of the light, the corners would be dark.. and I'd _suspect _only low light plants would do well in the darkened areas, but it might even be too low par for that. Again I don't know this as a fact about the Sat + its jut what I've come to understand after researching some other LED fixtures.
The 36-48" will be about 34' of lights in the fixture and an inch on each side for legs (which can be extended out). Since so many people pair these two together, and I don't see any diy adjustments to make the 'legs' of the light fit on the tank I _think _it will work fine ^^

I'm also waiting on marinedepo to restock.. pretty much stalking their page constantly *select 12 gallon long... add to cart.. "damn still not in!"* So impatient, I have (or have shipped and on the way) everything else but this blasted tank that likes to torture us with its out-of-stock-ness x.x




Chris_Produces said:


> Here ya go, these should help you choose settings and then make adjustments from there.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=356961&highlight=satellite+plus
> 
> http://www.guitarfish.org/2013/05/30/satellite-freshwater-led-review-part-2-par-readings



Thank you so much for the links! I tried searching the forum but I suck at picking the magic right search words to find anything x.x the only thing I found was a thread that gave the pars the Sat + site had and a 6" reading.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

No problem. Check these out too while you're at it. I know the first one is hi-tech but it's still cool to check out. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=427081&highlight=sat

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4162105#post4162105 

Make sure to check out the links of interest in the sat+ club thread.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> I bought the 36 to 48" length of the Sat +.
> From what I've read about _most_ LEDS lights, if I got the 24-36" the lights won't cover the entire length a god bit would just be the 'legs' of the light, the corners would be dark.. and I'd _suspect _only low light plants would do well in the darkened areas, but it might even be too low par for that. Again I don't know this as a fact about the Sat + its jut what I've come to understand after researching some other LED fixtures.
> The 36-48" will be about 34' of lights in the fixture and an inch on each side for legs (which can be extended out). Since so many people pair these two together, and I don't see any diy adjustments to make the 'legs' of the light fit on the tank I _think _it will work fine ^^
> 
> ...




thanks aquaaurora. i have the 24-36" fluval daylight aqua/plantlife on my 20L and it does just what your saying. Lose a lot of light on the edges so I wanted to make sure i picked up an LED that would span across the entire tank when i finally get this 12L. 

Haha marine depot's "out of stock" has been haunting me for the past 2 weeks. It says it could be 4-6 weeks before they restock them :icon_cry:


edit:
well i placed the order to reserve one about 15 minutes after posting this. my patience couldn't handle it anymore.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

jbig said:


> thanks aquaaurora. i have the 24-36" fluval daylight aqua/plantlife on my 20L and it does just what your saying. Lose a lot of light on the edges so I wanted to make sure i picked up an LED that would span across the entire tank when i finally get this 12L.
> 
> Haha marine depot's "out of stock" has been haunting me for the past 2 weeks. It says it could be 4-6 weeks before they restock them :icon_cry:


I'd contacted them over a week and a half ago and they said "our supplier estimates we will have a new shipment on the 18, but that is just an estimate" well thats come and gone WHERE'S DA TANKS!?!?! I'd like to get and cycle the 12gallon before summer ends so i can get plant and fish stock without worrying about fall weather =.=


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> I'd contacted them over a week and a half ago and they said "our supplier estimates we will have a new shipment on the 18, but that is just an estimate" well thats come and gone WHERE'S DA TANKS!?!?! I'd like to get and cycle the 12gallon before summer ends so i can get plant and fish stock without worrying about fall weather =.=


the 18th? that would be nice if it wasn't the 25th haha.

did you reserve one? i just did, i couldn't contain myself anymore nor do i want to miss the opportunity when they do go on sale again.. these tanks seem pretty popular, hopefully you didn't miss your window of opportunity when they did restock?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

jbig said:


> the 18th? that would be nice if it wasn't the 25th haha.
> 
> did you reserve one? i just did, i couldn't contain myself anymore nor do i want to miss the opportunity when they do go on sale again.. these tanks seem pretty popular, hopefully you didn't miss your window of opportunity when they did restock?


Yes I decided to reserve, I figured they'd probably run out immediately on the back ordered and anyone hovering on the site within the first hour its available again so I'd miss out.




Chris_Produces said:


> No problem. Check these out too while you're at it. I know the first one is hi-tech but it's still cool to check out.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=427081&highlight=sat
> 
> ...


ok thank you ^^


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Yes I decided to reserve, I figured they'd probably run out immediately on the back ordered and anyone hovering on the site within the first hour its available again so I'd miss out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good call, looks like we'll be joining the club together. best of luck with the new tank and thanks for your help


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

jbig said:


> good call, looks like we'll be joining the club together. best of luck with the new tank and thanks for your help


Thanks and same to you ^^ look forward to seeing what you do with yours. 
Mine is for my husband but I'll be helping a lot with scaping, plant list, and care, plus it will be on his desk which is right next to me so I'll get to enjoy it a lot ^^ Best way to expand your MTS (multiple tank syndrome) is to get the spouse involved and excited for MORE tanks bwhahaa. Amusingly enough his will be the most expensive setup in the house (those lights.. so expensive...).


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Thanks and same to you ^^ look forward to seeing what you do with yours.
> Mine is for my husband but I'll be helping a lot with scaping, plant list, and care, plus it will be on his desk which is right next to me so I'll get to enjoy it a lot ^^ Best way to expand your MTS (multiple tank syndrome) is to get the spouse involved and excited for MORE tanks bwhahaa. Amusingly enough his will be the most expensive setup in the house (those lights.. so expensive...).


haha at the moment my girlfriend just likes to say hello to my fish and give them outlandish names. I guess it's a start, though she does appreciate the beauty of my 20L. after this 12L comes in, i'll be at maximum capacity for fish tanks for a little while (just a little while). 

I think this will also be my most expensive set up, simply because I want to look very clean and spiffy, will also be picking up a current LED, leaning heavily towards canister filter, and i'm still undecided on co2. 

anyways, i'll be keeping my eye out for a journal! hope you and your husband enjoy.


----------

